# Παγκόσμια ημέρα σακχαρώδους διαβήτη



## EleniD (Nov 14, 2014)

Ναι ή όχι στα τεχνητά γλυκαντικά για τους διαβητικούς; Και επειδή με ενδιέφερε προσωπικά, ρώτησα και έμαθα. 
http://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2014/11/14/έχεις-διαβήτη-πόσο-ασφαλή-είναι-για-σέ/


----------

